# Removing detergent smell from clothes...



## Bexx

Hi everyone. :)

I bought some used clothes at a boot sale a few weeks ago. They were packaged in little transparent bags and it was only when I took them out that I noticed the very strong smell left behind by whatever detergent or fabric softener the seller used.

The trouble is, I can't get rid of it! I've washed them five times now and they still stink. I only use a gentle plant-based detergent (Ecos Free & Clear) and I've tried putting in some apple cider vinegar along with plenty of extra rinses to no avail.

Can anyone suggest something gentle to get rid of the odour once and for all?


----------



## Thumper

The only thing I can think of (a total stab in the dark) is to hang them outside in the rain. Leave them out for a day and night and see if there's a difference?


----------



## Eala

What about something like bicarbonate of soda? I could be having a total pregnesia moment, but I'm sure I've used that to get smells out of things in the past.


----------



## _Mouse_

Eala said:


> What about something like bicarbonate of soda? I could be having a total pregnesia moment, but I'm sure I've used that to get smells out of things in the past.

it works great sprinkle it on the items and let them sit for an hour or two(you can also try letting them sit over night). Then wash with about 1/2 cup of bicarbonate of soda and your regular detergent. 
It the best way to deodorizer at my house.:thumbup:


----------



## Bexx

Thank you ladies, I will try the bicarbonate of soda!

Thumper, I will give your idea a go if the above doesn't work. :thumbup:


----------



## Green Lady

Ugh, good luck. My SIL gave us a load of baby clothes when LO was born, but they smelled so strongly of detergent I couldn't bear the idea of using them on the baby. I tried bicarb and vinegar with no luck. The only thing that really helped in the end was repeated washings and hanging them up on the line. And after that they *still* had an odour! Makes me cringe to think what kind of chemicals they're using to make a fragrance that persistant. :nope:


----------



## Rachel_C

I hate it when I buy nappies that smell of different detergent to ours... Bold makes me heave! I usually strip wash them with a dishwasher tablet and that fades the smell a lot, then after a couple of washes it's gone completely.


----------



## Bexx

Thanks Rachel, I've got plenty of options now so hopefully one will work.

Meant to give it a go today but forgot.... :roll:

Green Lady, I don't like to think about the chemicals. It's a bit scary knowing the perfume residue is still in there after all those washes!


----------

